# "Ray Ban Logo" Extermination



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

I love my Clubmasters. I really do. But that pesky signature logo on the upper right hand side is driving me crazy (and is decidedly un-Trad). Now the barely visible "RB" etched on the other lens is probably the epitome of Trad . . . .

I remember reading a post some time ago about using nail polish remover to remove this ghastly thing.

No luck.

Could someone please either walk me through the process or suggest an alternative (keeping in mind that I'd rather keep the logo than inadvertently break my beloved Clubmasters).

Thanks.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

*RB etching*

I dug out my old Ray-Ban aviators. They have a "BL" etching from the days before Bausch & Lomb sold to Luxottica. Geez, I must be getting ancient.

The new RB etching seems repetitive as they stamp Ray-Ban on in white. At least they didn't scratch Luxottica across the whole lens!


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

You can use a razor blade to slice off the paint. Just hold it nearly flat against the glass and push it across the surface like scraping ice from a windshield. Go easy and no way will you scratch the glass. I did this on my wayfarers.


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

A copper penny is soft enough to remove the words from the lenses...I thought I was the only person in the world who thinks about these things.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

R Rackley Adams said:


> I thought I was the only person in the world who thinks about these things.


ha! Welcome to Ask Andy! If I had a penny for everytime I thought this...

JB


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Wayfarers in song......*

"I can see me
My pale skin burnin' in the sun
I got my top pulled down and the boom-box on, Baybee
And I can tell you my lust for you will be strong
After the girls of summer have gone

I can see me
My pale skin burnin' in the sun
Got my hairs slicked back and my Wayfarers on, Baybee
I can tell you my lust for you will still be strong
After the gulls of summer have gone"

Da-Da, Da-Da, Da-Da, Dot, Da-Da, Da

(apologies to Donald Hugh Henley)

Edited to add a overlooked Da


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

R Rackley Adams said:


> A copper penny is soft enough to remove the words from the lenses...I thought I was the only person in the world who thinks about these things.


Rackley, thanks for the tip. I just used a penny to remove the "Ray Ban" from my Outdoorsman models. Worked like a charm!


----------



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

R Rackley Adams said:


> A copper penny is soft enough to remove the words from the lenses...I thought I was the only person in the world who thinks about these things.


It worked like a charm! I hereby nominate you for accelerated full member status! And yes, my sentiments exactly when I first stumbled across this site. Comforting (or should I say frightening) to know that there are others out there like me!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Send the glasses off to have prescription lenses installed and when they are returned to you, voila, the the logo is gone.


----------

